# JT the Ninja in motion...[]



## JT_the_Ninja (May 30, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll follow the general trend here and post where I upload my few TSD videos:

http://www.youtube.com/jttheninja

I have two compilations (don't even bother with the first one unless you want to see a red belt with really bad technique), among a few other videos. It's always my luck that I never get the shots I need, or the ground is wet, or I've had to do so many takes my muscles ache...meh, whatever. No use complaining. You might enjoy them anyway.

Tang Soo!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2007)

Now that is what I call some serious sideburn action :lol:

Out of curiousity, whats't the staff made out of?  Looks like Bamboo maybe?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 30, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Now that is what I call some serious sideburn action :lol:
> 
> Out of curiousity, whats't the staff made out of?  Looks like Bamboo maybe?



Thanks. I take good care of ma burnz.

It's just a random bamboo staff I found in the garage, quite literally held together solely by the double layer of duct tape forming a shell around it. I'm saving up to buy a good bong....in class, I practice with the heavy, non-tapered variety, but they're hard to find in stores.


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 30, 2007)

Looks good!  I saw a lot of form similarities between our respective styles...I had forgotten that Tang Soo Do has versions of the Tekki's/Naihanchi's.  Do you use those names or is there a korean equivalent?


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Thanks for sharing!



Ditto.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 31, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> quite literally held together solely by the double layer of duct tape forming a shell around it.



I knew something looked odd


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 31, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Looks good!  I saw a lot of form similarities between our respective styles...I had forgotten that Tang Soo Do has versions of the Tekki's/Naihanchi's.  Do you use those names or is there a korean equivalent?



I have the names come up before each form, at least for mix02. 

The playlist for mix01 goes like this:

-bong hyung cho dan
-pyung ahn (read: pinan) sa dan 
-keema hyung (read: naihanchi) cho dan
-bong hyung cho dan again
-pyung ahn sa dan again
-double jump outside-inside kick intro
-keema hyung cho dan again
-bong hyung cho dan again
-keema hyung cho dan once again
-double jump outside-inside kick finish
-bong hyung cho dan finish


----------



## Makalakumu (May 31, 2007)

I can appreciate the side burn action...

It's a chuck norris - tang soo do thing...

Nicely edited compilation JT.  Lets see some more!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 31, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I can appreciate the side burn action...
> 
> It's a chuck norris - tang soo do thing...
> 
> Nicely edited compilation JT.  Lets see some more!



More John Lennon than Chuck "Who needs TSD?" Norris, but whatever.

Thanks for the compliment. I'm hard at work planning for mix03, even as we speak.

Tang Soo!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 31, 2007)

Awesome, good work!  I just got a new camera, so I'm looking for any pointers on video editing you may have too...


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2007)

Jt nice job, I enjoyed the video and the way it was put together. You can edit for me anytime.


----------



## ChingChuan (May 31, 2007)

I don't know anything about MA but I think it looked really nice, especially the parts with that staff!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 31, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Awesome, good work!  I just got a new camera, so I'm looking for any pointers on video editing you may have too...



My biggest stylistic choice is a minimal use of transitions. A martial arts combo movie should be fast-paced, with action that keeps on rolling. Transitions take away from that, mostly. Just make sure your cuts make sense, and that they flow well from one into the other.

I only have access to Windows Movie Maker, so that's all I can really say.

@terry: anytime, so long as the project doesn't have to be too involved. 

@ChingChuan: thanks. I'm a lot better at that form now, though, as compared to my performance in that clip. I messed up at several points there, all of which irk me.


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks, JT.  That was exciting!!!!

I love your forms, your crispness yet fluidity (water).  I know it has take a lot of work to get there.

I can't wait until I get to learn staffs.

What was the very nice trophy for?  (PS - our school was in Pittsburgh for a competition a few month or so ago.)


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 1, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Thanks, JT.  That was exciting!!!!
> 
> I love your forms, your crispness yet fluidity (water).  I know it has take a lot of work to get there.
> 
> ...



You're not looking at my best form there, but thanks. Yeah, I've been doing this for 8 years; made amazing progress in that short time. I've only won one trophy for hyung, though, a 2nd place out of 3 competitors.

The trophy in the video, though, was from May 5, 2007: 2nd place in breaking at the 32nd Nat'l All Martial Arts Tournament. That's the big tournament every year in Pittsburgh. Tang Soo Do, Taekwondo, Karate, Kung Fu, among others. Say hi if you're ever there in the future 

Tang Soo!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jun 4, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Well, I guess I'll follow the general trend here and post where I upload my few TSD videos:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/jttheninja
> 
> ...



Cool video, thanks for sharing, cool pic with CJN Kim by the way ;-)

Couple questions, does the ITF always refer to Naihanchi (Naebojin/Chulgi) as Kima Hyung? Also is Ship Soo an eedan hyung in ITF?
Thanks!
--josh


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 4, 2007)

Chizikunbo said:


> Cool video, thanks for sharing, cool pic with CJN Kim by the way ;-)
> 
> Couple questions, does the ITF always refer to Naihanchi (Naebojin/Chulgi) as Kima Hyung? Also is Ship Soo an eedan hyung in ITF?
> Thanks!
> --josh



Thanks.

(1) Yes, they're always referred to as keema hyung (though some old requirement lists still say "naihanchi" and "bassai") 

(2) No, it's a chodan hyung. Ee dans learn chinte. I have yet to make a video of it, since my camera can't capture it all from a stationary porch-top position, but I'm going to do one in the near future, for mix03.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm still curious where the split of Bassai and Palche came from?  It would be interesting to know how the ITF came to calling the forms by the names they use now...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 4, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I'm still curious where the split of Bassai and Palche came from?  It would be interesting to know how the ITF came to calling the forms by the names they use now...



The ITF used to call them bassai so and bassai deh. Simple answer. By the time I got to them, though, they'd changed the name from the Japanese one to a Korean variant.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

That's what really confuses me....The Koreans here, call them Bassai and Naihanchi.  Hwang Kee called them that, Hwang HC still calls them that, Master Pak, Ho Sik and Master Lee, Kang Uk, all the Masters that I have worked with, all call them that....Just to name a few.....

I have heard that Palche is the "Korean" variant....but I have seen no proof of that being on the Korean penninsula.  I'm by no means doubting it....I mean, Kim, CS is OBVIOUSLY Korean.  But I've been in the Korean TSD community for almost a year...in Korea....and I read Hangul and have seen Bassai and Naihanchi written IN KOREAN many times, but never any other variant.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jun 5, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> That's what really confuses me....The Koreans here, call them Bassai and Naihanchi.  Hwang Kee called them that, Hwang HC still calls them that, Master Pak, Ho Sik and Master Lee, Kang Uk, all the Masters that I have worked with, all call them that....Just to name a few.....
> 
> I have heard that Palche is the "Korean" variant....but I have seen no proof of that being on the Korean penninsula.  I'm by no means doubting it....I mean, Kim, CS is OBVIOUSLY Korean.  But I've been in the Korean TSD community for almost a year...in Korea....and I read Hangul and have seen Bassai and Naihanchi written IN KOREAN many times, but never any other variant.



As you may know, Pal Che means "Certain Victory"...I have heard that it was used more in the Kong Soo Do line, but Im not sure..
In TSDSBD Vol. 1 Hwang Kee calles Naihanji's Nae Boo Jin, Bassai is the Japanese Passai etc.
--josh


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 17, 2007)

Update: I added a new video to my YouTube channel yesterday. It's not technically a martial arts video, but you might find it interesting anyway:






This video was more of a "fun" project, while preparing for mix03 by experimenting and widening my editing abilities. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 1, 2007)

awesome vid man, I liked the spiderman tree thing you did


----------

